# Ugly Villagers You Unexpectedly Liked



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

When Mac put his plot on my oranges, I got a little annoyed, but didn't really care. I googled Mac so I could see what he looked like, and I thought he was a little ugly.. But, I actually adore him, and he's possibly my favorite animal! Do you have any Uglies you thought you'd hate, then fell in love with? ​


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Curt. I had him in WW for a few years and he was one of my starter villagers in NL. I still have him today almost 2 years later and I won't let him leave Everyone thinks he's really ugly but he's one of my favourite villagers of all time so I don't mind at all and I actually think he's quite cute anyway


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

Peanutcrossing said:


> Curt. I had him in WW for a few years and he was one of my starter villagers in NL. I still have him today almost 2 years later and I won't let him leave Everyone thinks he's really ugly but he's one of my favourite villagers of all time so I don't mind at all and I actually think he's quite cute anyway



N'aww  yeah I like uglier villagers better!
They seem to be the sweeter ones <3


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 3, 2015)

I love all the anteaters, lots of people think they are ugly, but I won't let any of them leave!


----------



## Zenjaya (Apr 3, 2015)

A lot of people think Gaston is ugly but he's my favourite villager!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

StarryACNL said:


> I love all the anteaters, lots of people think they are ugly, but I won't let any of them leave!



Yeah! I had Antonio in my town before I reset, and he was THE COOLEST DUDE EVER! Man, I wish I could have 20 villagers!
There's so many adorable "uglies" I want! <3
It's so weird how different people's tastes are, and how what one considers "ugly", another considers adorable!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zenjaya said:


> A lot of people think Gaston is ugly but he's my favourite villager!




I don't think he's ugly, but in CF, I was in The City, and I saw a cute yellow rabbit! Then, the rabbit turned around. I think I actually jumped a little


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess a lot of people think Gruff, Monique and Katt are ugly, but I adore all of them.  They are my favorite villagers in the game by far.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I guess a lot of people think Gruff, Monique and Katt are ugly, but I adore all of them.  They are my favorite villagers in the game by far.



They're not baaaad (lol gruff.. get it, "baaad?" no? ok...)
They could grow on me if I did have them


----------



## Heyden (Apr 3, 2015)

Canberra is awesome
Haters back off xP


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

Canberra's pretty cute <3


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 3, 2015)

Nate. I had him as a random move in in my old town. At first I thought he was really strange looking, and I didnt really like him. But the longer he was in my town the more I came to love him. I was so sad when he was in boxes unexpectedly. I hope to have him in my new town someday


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> Nate. I had him as a random move in in my old town. At first I thought he was really strange looking, and I didnt really like him. But the longer he was in my town the more I came to love him. I was so sad when he was in boxes unexpectedly. I hope to have him in my new town someday



N'aww, Nate has a lettuce unibrow! <3
Good luck reuniting!


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 3, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> N'aww, Nate has a lettuce unibrow! <3
> Good luck reuniting!



I never thought of it like that! Im going to give him that nickname if you dont mind!  and thank you!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

HeyPatience said:


> I never thought of it like that! Im going to give him that nickname if you dont mind!  and thank you!


Hehe, you're welcome, I guess!


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 3, 2015)

Ehh, Ugly villagers will still say the same thing as cute villagers if they're the same personality. So its odd to say I dislike a villager automatically because if hes a smug hes going to say the same thing My marshal says, Or if shes a peppy shes going to say the same thing my Bluebear/Carmen. xD


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> Ehh, Ugly villagers will still say the same thing as cute villagers if they're the same personality. So its odd to say I dislike a villager automatically because if hes a smug hes going to say the same thing My marshal says, Or if shes a peppy shes going to say the same thing my Bluebear/Carmen. xD



Good point!
I never thought of it like that


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 3, 2015)

There are so many cute characters that most think are ugly, I adore Cousteau, Nate and Ricky, but they always get auto voided and never have any love.
There is only one character I really don't like, that's Elise. I think that's because of Let's got to the City/City Folk.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah it's really sad people don't like them..
Sometimes, there are SUPER HIGH PRICES for villagers like Julian and Marshal!
I've seen like CRAZY prices for Marshal, especially!
Yet "ugly" villagers sometimes don't get any offers!
I mean, on the popularity chart, my favorites are "Bottom of The Barrel"
It's sad, what's so special about Julian though? I have him, he's cute and all,
I'll probably keep him, but Frobert, he is the cutest little thang <3


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 3, 2015)

I didn't like Beardo at first, but now I think he's amazing.


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't get what is special about marshal, or Julian.
Why would you pay millions when you can get another perfectly good squirrel/horse (pecan, mint, Caroline, sheldon, Winnie, ed, Clyde- I could continue) for free?


----------



## SRS (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know if Caroline would count as "ugly" but she is "bottom of the barrell" so I guess that counts. She came with my town. When I first saw her I thought her blonde hair was weird looking, but now I just love it. And that green eyeshadow. Such great colors. 

She told me today that she wanted to move and I expressly forbade it.


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 3, 2015)

Depends on the Personality I guess, I went to google And look through out all the ACNl villagers, Then I Went through the personality list since I wanted atleast 1 of each to get my villagers. 
Rosie Has been my best friend since I was 8 and I would like to get her back If I ever get Merengue to move out
Whitney and Fang Are old ACNl buddies of mines 
Skye  I adore since I love Blue, Sky blue to be exact =p I thought she would be the perfect forbidden lvoe relation with whitney xD
Bluebear Is another cub that moved into my town by random and i'm like. OHMYBLOB YOU'RE NEVER LEAVING ME EVER.
I was really impressed with The character design of Carmen I thought she was cool looking Along with Mira, Mira is like a super Bunny are you kitten me xD 
I got Kody because he matched Bluebear, He is cute dont get me wrong But Kid kat and Agent s Were old favorites of mines and I had that Duo for a long time before I moved them out For Kody and Bluebear.
Marshal is like A anime character, We all love the pouty face character xD, Hes cute, and Petite.
And my Last villager is Filbert, He was someone that I moved in for her personality, I wanted someone blue and he was blue and lazy c: Hes really cute and he gets along with Marshal so >//<


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 3, 2015)

Katt!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Unibrow Squirrel is best squirrel.


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 3, 2015)

I really like Gaston


----------



## PKitten (Apr 3, 2015)

gaston gaston gaston gaston gaston gaston gaston gaston gaston  I can't express it enough!
I immediately decided I was going to ignore him until he moves when I saw him but I ended up keeping him and now he's my favorite villager ever ♥


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Apr 3, 2015)

God I ended up loving Derwin and Pate tbh. I thought they were really ugly at first but tbh they've grown on me and I find them adorable now!


----------



## airpeaches (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeremiah has been my favorite since Wild World. <3 He's so adorable.
At first in WW, I didn't particularly care for him at all. But, he stuck around and eventually I decided he was one of my favorite villagers since he was such a cutie after all!


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Wart jr. Now my fav villager


----------



## Boccages (Apr 3, 2015)

Jambette. I started liking her for being so nice to me. I can live without her, but I was surprised to end up liking her.

My favorite New Leaf character is Pate, but I don't think she fits the 'ugly' label like Genocider_Obama there... so...


----------



## Hipster (Apr 3, 2015)

Ken or genji


----------



## kelpy (Apr 4, 2015)

SRS said:


> I don't know if Caroline would count as "ugly" but she is "bottom of the barrell" so I guess that counts. She came with my town. When I first saw her I thought her blonde hair was weird looking, but now I just love it. And that green eyeshadow. Such great colors.
> 
> She told me today that she wanted to move and I expressly forbade it.



Wow, Caroline is SO CUTE!
I should make a dreamie list of all these lovely "uglies"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also don't understand how SO MANY people dislike Freckles? She's cute as a button, in my opinion.
Is it because her eyes aren't close together? Is it because she has freckles?
To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 4, 2015)

Miranda the snooty duck.


----------



## SRS (Apr 4, 2015)

Genocider_Obama said:


> God I ended up loving Derwin and Pate tbh. I thought they were really ugly at first but tbh they've grown on me and I find them adorable now!



I ended up loving Derwin too. Adorable nerdy ducky.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 4, 2015)

Hazel has grown on me, but not enough to want her in my town.


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 4, 2015)

Rodney... At first I thought he was ugly looking but the more time he spends in my town the cuter I think he is haha... I blame my love for tiny fat hamsters

I dont usually like the ingame mice but I really like Bree and Rod, and tier 5s like Antonio and Doc are dreamies of mine. I've also had Sparro before and he's great, not sure why he's so unpopular.


----------



## Kendai (Apr 4, 2015)

I haven't really met any villagers that I disliked instantly, to be honest. I had Chow, Truffles, Canberra, and I still have the lovely Pancetti in my town, and I've seen them all on "Eww, ugly!" lists before. No way! They were super cute, and probably sweeter than their "prettier" cousins, to be honest, or so it seemed to me. Pancetti in particular is going to be a hard villager to let go of eventually. She has such -sass- to her. I just realized it's because she reminds me of Miss Piggy, haha!


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 4, 2015)

I love Chadder. I don't know if he's considered ugly, but he's not very sought after, so... I'm gonna count it.

I like Tabby, too. She just wants to love you (or for you to love her.... either or)  My cat's name is also Tabby, so that my also add to my love of her.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 4, 2015)

Dulcettie said:


> I love Chadder. I don't know if he's considered ugly, but he's not very sought after, so... I'm gonna count it.
> 
> I like Tabby, too. She just wants to love you (or for you to love her.... either or)  My cat's name is also Tabby, so that my also add to my love of her.



Tabby's pretty cute too..
So is Katt!


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 4, 2015)

DapperGoatee said:


> Jeremiah has been my favorite since Wild World. <3 He's so adorable.
> At first in WW, I didn't particularly care for him at all. But, he stuck around and eventually I decided he was one of my favorite villagers since he was such a cutie after all!



Yes, Jeremiah is my Bro forever!


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 4, 2015)

I used to hate Rocco in the GC version, but when he became one of my starters in New Leaf I suddenly adored him. <3 Now he's my favourite.
I also like Cyrano and Canberra, just to name a few.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Elmer was my first best friend, he was one of the starters in my first town and I got so attached to him, but once I got into dreamies I let him go. And he even came back a few days after to ask me if I was sure he should leave cause he got cold feet, I thought about it and let him go anyways. I felt so bad. He sent me his pic and I had it in my living room so I could still see him in my house everyday because I missed him breaking in whenever I was home. I genuinely felt like a bad person for it because he was so sweet and even though I initially thought he was ugly, I ended up seeing how cute he really was.


----------



## gattaca (Apr 4, 2015)

Quillson is rad as hell I love him. :'-)


----------



## rednecklace82 (Apr 4, 2015)

If you couldn't tell from my profile, Elise really grew on me. I feel like we would go to hipster coffee houses together and gossip about Gracie's upcoming designs.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

Hipster said:


> Ken or genji



Wait, those two are ugly?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Wait, those two are ugly?



Genji seems really cute, but maybe more on the "unpopular", rather than "ugly"
I'll check him out on the pop scale


----------



## Hypno KK (Apr 4, 2015)

Tabby! I've heard so much about how ugly she is, but I've met her in dream towns and I really like her. I'd probably get her for my town if I liked Peppy villagers more and if I had room for more villagers.


----------



## Hypno KK (Apr 4, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> I also don't understand how SO MANY people dislike Freckles? She's cute as a button, in my opinion.
> Is it because her eyes aren't close together? Is it because she has freckles?
> To each their own, I suppose.



I love Freckles! I think she is pretty ugly but I also think she's adorable. I have her in my town and it took me ages to be able to get her so I'm never letting her go.


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 4, 2015)

Hypno KK said:


> I love Freckles! I think she is pretty ugly but I also think she's adorable. I have her in my town and it took me ages to be able to get her so I'm never letting her go.



I just looked her up and she's honestly the up there on one of the cutest ducks! I'd take her if it was a giveaway because that haircut and freckles remind me of a cute nerd


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Apr 4, 2015)

I started out not liking cole that much at first, but after a teeny bit I started to appreciate him and his cute lil' buck teeth and stuff... Now I think he's super adorable and awesome! He's mah bestie now <3


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Apr 5, 2015)

Rodney. I have him in my cycling town, and he's such a sweetheart. I really adore Smug personalities.


----------



## Leela (Apr 5, 2015)

Violet. I should have hated her from the moment the hideous creature laid roots on my black lilies, but something about her just clicked with me. She moved out about a week ago, and I was unexpectedly sad.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 5, 2015)

I really like Nibbles. People don't because of her wide eyes and bucked tooth smile (which I understand) but I find her cute even so. x3


----------



## shendere (Apr 5, 2015)

Ummmmm HARRY.  He's so sweet for a cranky hippo, sure he's not that great looking to majority but wow he's so sweet and actually super nice.


----------



## Mioki (Apr 6, 2015)

I think Kiki's a bit ugly, but she's definitely one of my favorites. I remember going "EW" when I saw Deirdre in the list of villagers, but now I think she's neat.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 6, 2015)

People call Chow ugly a lot but I think he's cool. Tiffany is kind of ugly but I like her for filling in the role as a Snooty Bunny pretty well. I tend to find a lot of the "horrifyingly ugly" villagers cute in their own way, so it's not all that unexpected. If anything I tend to dislike the extremely generic ones with no real charm.



shendere said:


> Ummmmm HARRY.  He's so sweet for a cranky hippo, sure he's not that great looking to majority but wow he's so sweet and actually super nice.


I miss that bite Cranky villagers used to have.


----------



## Nay (Apr 6, 2015)

Oxford from the original Animal Crossing.
Boy, he was a sweetie.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't actually have him but I love Quillson <3


----------



## kelpy (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I really like Nibbles. People don't because of her wide eyes and bucked tooth smile (which I understand) but I find her cute even so. x3


oh my gosh Nibbles is the cutest little thing <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow there's a lot of adorable "uglies" I really, really, REALLY, REAAAAALLLY want..


----------



## eggs (Apr 7, 2015)

i used to have peewee and i thought he was THE UGLIEST thing that had ever walked in my sweet, beautiful town. i absolutely hated his guts and thought he was a huge jerk!
however, as time went by and more of my "villager-moving" techniques failed, i gave up on hating him and i actually found out that he's pretty cute, just like all the other crankies, when befriended.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

Elise. At first I knew she was ugly, but since I had her in a town once for a long time, she became a favorite.

She's even in my campsite! xD


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 8, 2015)

I heard horrible things about Katt, but she's sweet. I also really like Alli and Gigi, probably because I had them in CF but no one is really horrible to me except I don't like mice, gerbils, hamsters, or large Green bears, lol. It's just preference what someone finds ugly I guess..All the rabbits are peppy or snooty only one norm and Coco scares me a little, I don't know, but I've seen some really dull cute ones so I try not to judge until have had them or seen them non dream, as in dream they all have same lines based on personality.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

I honestly hate most of the mice in this game, so for me to like Bree so much was a pretty big surprise.

Also: Annalisa the anteater.


----------



## LilyACNL (Apr 8, 2015)

Spork, he wasn't "ugly" but i was never a fan, but he's actually really adorable and one of my favourite villagers to this day!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 8, 2015)

LilyACNL said:


> Spork, he wasn't "ugly" but i was never a fan, but he's actually really adorable and one of my favourite villagers to this day!



Aww I miss Spork. He was so nice, I had him when I started my town, and he suddenly left one day.. I was so sad..


----------



## kelpy (Apr 8, 2015)

oops duplicate post :/


----------



## Peony (Apr 8, 2015)

I didn't end up "liking" him as much as i did feeling bad that I was so awful to him and he was so nice to me. ​


----------



## kelpy (Apr 8, 2015)

Peony said:


> I didn't end up "liking" him as much as i did feeling bad that I was so awful to him and he was so nice to me. ​



Oh my gosh x3
I love Vladimir..
I have (or had I havent played in like two months :/) Vladimir in CF..
I think he's so creepy and weird. Sometimes, I'll see him just standing somewhere.
Like in front of the museum, just _standing_ there.. Doing nothing..
Hm


----------



## Geoni (Apr 8, 2015)

Hazel, Freckles, and Barold. 

I had Freckles in the original gamecube game and remember specifically not liking her until I was standing at the top of the ledge and she looked up and because of her cockeyes I died laughing.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Dad said:


> Hazel, Freckles, and Barold.
> 
> I had Freckles in the original gamecube game and remember specifically not liking her until I was standing at the top of the ledge and she looked up and because of her cockeyes I died laughing.



that sounds hilarious 
xD


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

Groucho has really grown on me after having him in my town for so long. Eventually I'm going to let him go, but I'll miss him.


----------



## KidKat (Apr 9, 2015)

When i first saw Muffy was moving into my town i looked her up and was so upset because i thought she was hideous. For a while i couldnt wait to get rid of her but eventually she grew on me and shes one of my top favorites now. I know shes a pretty popular villager and probably not considered by most people to be an ugly but she was an ugly to me at first

I also love Nibbles, Miranda, Melba, and Eugene, and dont understand why they are so unwanted. Miranda is like the duck version of Fuchsia who is pretty popular, Melba is one of the few really cute koalas, Nibbles has an adorable loony toon like face, and Eugene is just a really cool and unique looking villager


----------



## AgentQwilfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Haha, uglies sounds a bit harsh, but I wasn't a fan of Peewee when I first got him. I dunno, I grew to find him kinda cool looking. d:


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 9, 2015)

A lot of people think Pango is ugly but I absolutely love her! She is my favorite villager in the whole game lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 10, 2015)

StarryACNL said:


> I don't get what is special about marshal, or Julian.
> Why would you pay millions when you can get another perfectly good squirrel/horse (pecan, mint, Caroline, sheldon, Winnie, ed, Clyde- I could continue) for free?



YOU MENTIONED PECAN???



mysonicplush said:


> I didn't like Beardo at first, but now I think he's amazing.



Me too.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

I never really thought Al looked that good. I didn't really like his lips, but now he's grown on me. I also have Wart Jr. When I first started, I hated him, but I'm used to him now so he's not that bad.


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

boone :-D gorilla villagers are really unpopular! i guess boone is coded to b a mandrill anyway if we're being specific


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 6, 2015)

Pietro! I am so scared of clowns and I have always hated them but Pietro was one of my original villagers and he was always just so sweet!! He'll always hold a special place in my heart


----------



## Mayor Snowball (May 6, 2015)

Katt and Vladimir, at first I didn't want them but they grew on me and now they're some of my favorites in the game :3


----------



## Kirindrake (May 6, 2015)

Rodeo. When I first saw him, I was disgusted; he looked really creepy and ugly to me, and I didn't even want to talk to him. But then I ended up having to do a favor for a different villager by giving something to him. He was so sweet! I felt absolutely horrible for wanting to get rid of him! D:


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2015)

uhhh, i sorta like Diva... she was one of my first uchis and i thought she was funny


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (May 12, 2015)

Cole, Cole, Cole, and Cole.
I love Cole with all my heart but he looks like a train wreck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Avery and Elmer. They both moved into my town and I was like "ew, gross, can you not" but as I started talking to them I realized how super amazing they are~! <3 <3 <3


----------



## emzybob1 (May 13, 2015)

Anchovy... I liked him since a kid and don't know why


----------



## Xintetsu (May 13, 2015)

Seems like a lot of people hate them, but I like Tiffany and Monique a lot. Gigi and Diva don't seem so bad to me either. I also like Becky the snooty chicken, maybe i just have a thing for snooties.. Annalisa is pretty cool i guess, i love those big fluffy tails on anteaters.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 13, 2015)

Hazel. I didn't think I'd like her- partially due to being Uchi, partially due to her unibrow- but as soon as I talked to her for the first time, I knew I was going to enjoy her being in my town.

It would be awfully nice if she left her house every once in a while, though.


----------



## MBaku (May 14, 2015)

I don't like ugly villagers.


----------



## kelpy (May 15, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Hazel. I didn't think I'd like her- partially due to being Uchi, partially due to her unibrow- but as soon as I talked to her for the first time, I knew I was going to enjoy her being in my town.
> 
> It would be awfully nice if she left her house every once in a while, though.



ee
Hazel is super cute >.<


----------



## Rosie :) (May 15, 2015)

I had Hippeux once. I absolutely hated him, until I saw haw sweet he could be. He ended up giving me his picture. He randomly moved


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 15, 2015)

Have not had this experience yet myself, unless people think that Camofrog is ugly, then I have one  My lil bro, however, has Chow which I think looks creepy, but he likes him a lot it seems


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 15, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> ee
> Hazel is super cute >.<



Yes, I can see that now that I have her. The official art never did the poor girl justice. Of course, though, so many people out there think she's ugly, so... yeah.


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

Sly! He's been in my town for 2 years (an original). He always buys me gifts and comes to my house, it's so cute. On Valentine's Day last year, he got me purple roses! This year, a heart chocolate  I used to not like him, but he's literally my best friend now. If I'm in my house for more than 5 minutes, he'll come in 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xintetsu said:


> Seems like a lot of people hate them, but I like Tiffany and Monique a lot. Gigi and Diva don't seem so bad to me either. I also like Becky the snooty chicken, maybe i just have a thing for snooties.. Annalisa is pretty cool i guess, i love those big fluffy tails on anteaters.



I love Becky.


----------



## kelpy (May 16, 2015)

peachy13 said:


> Sly! He's been in my town for 2 years (an original). He always buys me gifts and comes to my house, it's so cute. On Valentine's Day last year, he got me purple roses! This year, a heart chocolate  I used to not like him, but he's literally my best friend now. If I'm in my house for more than 5 minutes, he'll come in


omg you and Sly sound like such bffs or something so cute >.<


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> omg you and Sly sound like such bffs or something so cute >.<



Hahaha yep, thanks


----------

